# Squonk now in Urban Dictionary



## Andre (11/3/15)

Please like it.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=squonk&defid=8150904

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/3/15)

Have you scrolled to the bottom reading the other meanings to the word "squonk"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (11/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you scrolled to the bottom reading the other meanings to the word "squonk"


Lol, yes - had to dislike some.


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

Done, but this one is hilarious (most of the others are just sick): "A mythical bird that is covered in warts who continously weeps in self-pity. I saw a squonk sitting on one of the pumps at the gas station".

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (11/3/15)

I don't want to use the word "squonk" anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/15)

I clicked like, and the counter went from 94 to 95 went out and back again and it said 94 again. clicked like again and it went up to 95 went out and back again and it was on 94 again. 


It doesn’t want my like

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/3/15)

I think im going to be ill !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drew (12/3/15)

Lolled at the related words...

20 WORDS RELATED TO SQUONK

boning 

music 

queef 

skwonk

splooge 

charlie 

cock 
crooked 

**** 

energy 

fart 
force 

lol 

mis-aligned 

off-center 

penis noise 

sex 
squanky 

sqwonk 

straight


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Liked

I think with all those other meanings we need to elevate squonk to a higher meaning
Its on 106 likes now


----------



## shabbar (12/3/15)

Silver said:


> Liked
> 
> I think with all those other meanings we need to elevate squonk to a higher meaning
> Its on 106 likes now



i think its stuck on 106 coz i liked it too and its not moving


----------



## Ashley A (18/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I clicked like, and the counter went from 94 to 95 went out and back again and it said 94 again. clicked like again and it went up to 95 went out and back again and it was on 94 again.
> 
> 
> It doesn’t want my like



Now what made you do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Now what made you do that?



I'm weird like that, always check if my like was accepted. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------

